# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Cùng tìm hiểu Hawaii - Thiên đường du lịch

## hangnt

_Mãi đến hôm nay tôi mới có dịp đến thăm Hawaii, bang thứ 50 của Hoa Kỳ (từ 21/8/1959). Trước đó đây chỉ được coi là một Hạt (territory) của Hoa Kỳ._

Bang Hawaii là một quần đảo gồm 8 hòn đảo nằm giữa Thái Bình Dương và kéo dài tới 2.450km, tổng diện tích là 28 311km2. Đó là các đảo Hawai’i, đảo Maui, đảo O’ahu (với thủ phủ bang là Honolulu), đảo Kaua’i, đảo Lana’I, đảo Ni’ihau, đảo Moloka’i và đảo Kaho’olawe. Nơi cao nhất tới 4.250m nhưng tính trung bình chỉ khoảng 925m. Rất nhiều bờ biển quanh năm ấm áp khiến hấp dẫn du khách toàn thế giới.

Du lịch là nguồn lợi nhuận lớn nhất của Hawaii. Theo Sở Du lịch Hawaii thì thu nhập về du lịch của quần đảo này năm 2010 là 11,4 tỷ USD, tăng 16% so với năm 2009. Năm 2010 có tới 7 triệu khách du lịch, tăng 8,7% so với năm 2009 (những năm 2006, 2007 mỗi năm có tới 7,6 triệu khách, mỗi ngày thu từ khách du lịch được tới 35 triệu USD). Hawai thật có quá nhiều thứ để thu hút khách du lịch. Năm 2010 số khách du lịch đến quần đảo này tăng 12,1% đối với đảo Lana’i, 10,4% với Maumi, 7,7% với O’ahu, 6,1% với đảo lớn nhất (Hawai’i), 4,4% với Moloka’i và 3,8% với Kaua’i.


Trước hết phải kể đến thủ phủ Honolulu, nơi có khoảng 40 vạn dân và nhiệt độ ban ngày trung bình vào tháng 7, tháng 8 là khoảng 27,1-27,60C. Honolulu có quá nhiều điểm để tham quan. Đó là Trung tâm Ala Moana , Tháp Aloha , Bảo tàng Bishop, Đỉnh núi Diamond, Vịnh Hanauma, Viện Hàn lâm nghệ thuật Honolulu, Vườn thú Honolulu, Lâu đài Iolani, Vườn bách thảo Lyon, Nghĩa trang tưởng niệm quốc gia Thái Bình Dương, Đài kỷ niệm USS Arizona, Thủy cung Waikiki, Bãi biển Waikiki,…

Đập vào mắt du khách là các khách sạn cao ngất, những phố buôn bán sầm uất, những đường phố sạch bóng và đông đúc du khách, những cây che bóng có tán lá cực đẹp…là những khu rừng nhiệt đới xanh thắm, những biệt thự sang trọng nhưng ở san sát trên sườn núi…Du khách còn tha hồ được ngắm các động vật biển tại Thủy cung và ngạc nhiên trước sự đa dạng của Vườn bách thảo Honolulu. Đáng lưu ‎ là mọi nơi đều có bảng ghi Vứt rác ra đường phạt 500 USD.

Cách không xa Honolulu là Trân Châu Cảng (Pearl Harbor) và thành phố Trân Châu (Pearl City) - những nơi tấp nập du khách bốn phương. Tại cảng biển này ngày 7/12/1941 một đòn tấn công quân sự bất ngờ được Hải quân Nhật Bản thực hiện, dẫn đến việc Hoa Kỳ sau đó quyết định tham gia vào hoạt động quân sự trong Thế chiến thứ hai. Cuộc tấn công bao gồm hai đợt không kích với tổng cộng 353 máy bay xuất phát từ sáu tàu sân bay Nhật Bản. Trận tấn công đã đánh chìm bốn thiết giáp hạm Hoa Kỳ (hai chiếc trong số đó sau này được vớt lên và đưa trở lại hoạt động), và gây hư hỏng cho bốn chiếc khác. Quân Nhật còn đánh chìm hoặc phá hoại ba tàu tuần dương, ba tàu khu trục và một tàu thả mìn, phá hủy 188 máy bay, gây tổn thất về nhân mạng là 2. 402 người tử trận và 1. 282 người khác bị thương.

Tại phía bắc đảo Hawai’i là Trung tâm văn hóa Polynesian, một nơi mà mỗi ngày tiếp đón hàng ngàn du khách. Tôi đã dành nửa ngày mà không thăm hết khu bảo tàng văn hóa các thổ dân các vùng lãng thổ Hawaii, Samoa, Aotearoa (ngày nay là New Zealand), Fiji, Tahiti,Tonga, Quần đảo Marquesas…Có tới 1300 nhân viên đang phục tại đây là sinh viên của Đại học BYU-Hawaii. Có lẽ phải dành một dịp khác để xin kể lại sự đa dạng và hấp dẫn của Trung tâm văn hóa này, nơi mà mấy ngàn du khách phải chi mỗi người tới ít nhất 80 USD mà không hề thấy tiếc vì quá hấp dẫn bởi sự biểu diễn độc đáo của những thổ dân thực sự. Vì sao chúng ta không học tập khi nước ta có đến 54 dân tộc anh em đang cùng sinh sống với những nét văn hóa không kém phần hấp dẫn?

Tôi không ngờ đảo các đảo nhỏ như Lana’i và Maumi cũng đang thu hút ngày càng nhiều du khách.

Lanai chỉ rộng có 9km2 và chỉ có số dân là 3193 người, nhưng lại có tới hai sân golf có đẳng cấp thế giới. Lanai là thành phố không có đèn giao thông, không có trung tâm mua sắm…Các phương tiện giao thông công cộng đều được cung cấp bởi khách sạn Seasons. Du khách được đi không giới hạn trên các xe buýt nhỏ và lớn từ Khách sạn Bốn mùa (Four Seasons) đến bến phà Vịnh Manele, từ khách sạn Lodge đến các lều thổ dân ở Koele. Hầu hết các điểm tham quan trên đảo bên ngoài khách sạn và thị trấn đều có thể đến được bằng xe ô tô nhỏ trên những con đường đất. Trên đảo này có 13 dân tộc khác nhau sinh sống, nhưng nhiều nhất là dân tộc Kamoku.

Đảo Maui rộng 1 883,5 km2. Năm 2010, Maui có dân số là 154.834, đông dân thứ ba trong quần đảo Hawaii. Kahului là thành phố lớn nhất của đảo với dân số là 20 146 người. Các thị trấn quan trọng khác là Kīhei, Lahaina, Makawao, Pāia, Kula, Haiku, Hana, Kāanapali, Wailea, Makena, và Kapalua. Các điểm du lịch lớn ở Maui là đường cao tốc Hana, Vườn quốc gia, và Lahaina.

Quốc lộ Hana chạy dọc theo bờ biển phía đông của Maui, uốn lượn xung quanh nhiều núi và đi ngang qua những bãi biển cát đen và những thác nước. Vườn quốc gia Haleakala tất rộng lớn và đẹp đẽ, đó là nơi một ngọn núi lửa không còn hoạt động. Lahaina là một trong những điểm hấp dẫn chính trên đảo với một đường phố có rất nhiều cửa hàng và khách sạn. Du khách có thể lặn ngụp tại hầu hết các bãi biển. Lướt sóng và lướt ván cũng rất phổ biến trên các bãi biển ở Maui. Các khu du lịch chính là Tây Maui (Kāanapali, Lahaina, Nāpili-Honokōwai, Kahana, Napili, Kapalua), và Nam Maui (Kīhei, Wailea-Makena). Maui tiếp đón tới 2 639 929 khách du lịch trong năm 2007. Trong khi đảo yaij Oahu phổ biến nhất là khách du lịch Nhật Bản, còn đảo Maui chủ yếu lại tiếp nhận du khách Mỹ và Canada.

Chỉ riêng khai thác về du lịch mà quần đảo Hawaii đã thu được tới 7-7,6 triệu du khách mỗi năm và thu về tới 11,4 tỷ USD. Cần so sánh một chút ngành du lịch cả nước ta chỉ thu hút được trong năm 2010 khoảng 4,5 triệu lượt khách quốc tế và hầu như ít có du khách nào quay lại lần thứ hai.

* Doanh thu về du lịch cả nước về du lịch năm 2009 chỉ có được khoảng 3,5 tỷ USD (gần 31% so với Hawai, trong khi diện tích cả quần đảo này chỉ khoảng 7,7% diện tích nước ta). Phải chăng vì nội dung tham quan của du lịch Việt Nam quá đơn giản và thiếu được đầu tư một cách thỏa đáng?


_Nguồn:  nongnghiep.vn_

----------


## dulichnt

ảnh đẹp quá

----------


## showluo

Hawaii được mệnh danh là thiên đường du lịch vui chơi mà
Ôi hòn đảo xinh đẹp hãy chờ ta nha

----------


## cakho

Có tiền mà sang đây  thì ngổi cả ngày ngoài biển ngắm (.)(.)  :cuoi:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Hawaii thì đẹp khỏi nói rồi
Nghe nói con người ở đây cũng thân thiện lắm ^^
Bao h có xiền phải đi cho biết  Hawaii phát

----------


## thientai206

đến bh ...  e có tiền đi Hawaii  :Mega Chok:

----------


## dung89

ít ảnh qué nhỉ

----------

